# D3 Wunschliste



## Gulwar (3. Juli 2008)

Wie der Name schon sagt: Es gibt einige Dinge die ich mir in D3 erhoffe.

Da wären zum einen die Sets: In D2 gabs ja nur ein Highendset für jede Klasse, was nicht immer den Ansprüchen die man so hatte gerecht wurde. Der Barbar z.Bsp. war immer ein Hammerträger, was ich schade finde, denn auch andere Barbies spielten sich recht gut. Bei anderen Klassen wars natürlich net so schlimm, aber unterschiedliche Sets ähnlich WoW könnte ich mir schon vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann waren da die Söldner. Keine Ahnung wie das in D3 ist, aber zumindest zeitweise hat man ja Begleitung, z.Bsp. Deckard Cain. Da wünsche ich mir, das die KI deutlich besser ist als in D2. Da haben die Söldner oft nicht ihre Aura angeschmissen, mal abgesehen davon, das sie manchmal einfach nicht kämpfen wollten. Oder ständig hinterherhinkten, sich verirrten in Dungeons und sich grundsätzlich hinter einem aufhielten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das letzte was ich mir wünschen würde, wären vor allem mehr Bossgegner die ähnliche Erfahrung abgeben. Auf Dauer waren die ewigen Baalruns net so prickelnd. Blieben ja nur Andie, Meppl und Pindle. Dia hat man schon seltener verhauen und Duriel nur zum Questen.
Wäre doch toll wenn man 8-10 Bosse hätte die unterschiedliche Beute droppen, ähnlich viele Erfahrungspunkte abgeben und ähnlich herausfordernd sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was hättet ihr denn so für Wünsche?


----------



## Gen91 (3. Juli 2008)

dein letzter Wunsch soll erfüllt werden, sie haben angekündigt viel mehr Bosskämpfe rein zu nehmen

Mit den Sets muss ich dir auch zu stimmen, aber das lag bei Diablo 2 ja vermutlich daran, das es vor 10 Jahren wa. Heute würde niemand mehr ein Spiel machen, indem die Waffen auf allen drei Schwierigkeitsgraden gleich aussehen. 

meine Wunschliste wäre:
-mehr Items, sowie aussehen an den Charaktern (soll ja kommen)
-mehr Bossfights (soll auch kommen)
-Talentverlernmöglichkeit
-Attributverlernmöglichkeit (zumindest 1 mal, weil man am Anfang nicht weiß wie viel Stärke man als Caster brauch)
-etwas mehr Ausgeglichenheit im Dmg-Output
-auf jeden Fall die Synergy
-nicht zu viele helle Level (aus dem Gameplay movie), so viel wie Akt 2 bei Diablo 2 war is berfekt
-das PvP ein wenig verbessern, bzw. sollte man zustimmen müssen für PvP, oder gleich PvP-Areas machen (zB nen kleinen Bereich in den man sich porten kann, wenn jemand PvP will)
-ein Cow (oder anderes Tier) Level
-einen Horadrim Würfel

wenn sie das erfüllen bin ich wunschlos glücklich xD


----------



## Gulwar (3. Juli 2008)

Gen91 schrieb:


> -das PvP ein wenig verbessern, bzw. sollte man zustimmen müssen für PvP, oder gleich PvP-Areas machen (zB nen kleinen Bereich in den man sich porten kann, wenn jemand PvP will)
> -ein Cow (oder anderes Tier) Level
> -einen Horadrim Würfel
> 
> wenn sie das erfüllen bin ich wunschlos glücklich xD



Playerkiller wird ja so net mehr geben, und das ist gut so.
Ich bin für den Hühnerlevel, denn genauso beliebt wie der Kuhlevel war das Jagen von Hühner durch ganze Levels.
Und ich denke mal, der Würfel ist ein teil der geschichte, hoffe also auch das der bleibt ^^


----------



## Shilmista (3. Juli 2008)

Also was ich mir wünschen würde wurde schon genannt außer ich finde das das inventar in D2 doch schon extrem klein war und ich hatte Probleme meine guten Items unter zubringen was doch schon sehr nervig ist


----------



## Gen91 (3. Juli 2008)

Shilmista schrieb:


> Also was ich mir wünschen würde wurde schon genannt außer ich finde das das inventar in D2 doch schon extrem klein war und ich hatte Probleme meine guten Items unter zubringen was doch schon sehr nervig ist



Soll auch verbessert werden (soll so wie in WoW gemacht werden, falls dus kennst, sry für den WoW-Vergleich), jedes item wird nun nur noch eine Platz wegnehmen. Sieht man in dem Gameplay Video wenn man, wenn der Barb sein inventar öffnet auf Pause stellt, außerdem sieht man da auch Taschen Symbole, kp was wird. Vielleicht auch wie in WoW^^.


----------



## Ademadria (3. Juli 2008)

jaja, die gute alte Dia2lod time ^^

zu meiner persönlichen wishlist:
-Größere Welt
-Mehr Quest (vllt auch einige die nichts mit der story zu tun haben)
-Mehr items
-Wesentlich mehr bosse 
-Mehr inzen 
-keine instanzierte welt (ähnlich wie bei WoW)
-Wiedersehen mit alten bekannten (Dekard Cain, Akara uvm. ^^ und vorallem mit alten opfern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
-Neue und vorallem überarbeitete Söldner
-die alten und vorallem neue Klassen rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Ein behälter für die ganzen ohren *Fg*
-Größeres Inventar und Größeres Bankfach (eventuell ausbaubar mit taschen?!)
-neue runenwörter
-mehr Sets
-Größeres TP und ident. Book
-Neue Zauber.
-Dia Worldevent (na wer weiss noch was ich meine)
-Eventuell neue Edelsteine die Wieder mit dem Horadrimcube ausbaubar sind.


so das wars erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (3. Juli 2008)

Ganz vergessen ein Postesystem muss rein.


----------



## Mat_Strife (3. Juli 2008)

der meinung bin ich auch.
mit freunden zu flüstern war immer schwer.
das mulen würde dann hofentlich wegfallen


----------



## Gulwar (3. Juli 2008)

Mat_Strife schrieb:


> der meinung bin ich auch.
> mit freunden zu flüstern war immer schwer.
> das mulen würde dann hofentlich wegfallen



Jo, chatten mit Freunden war kompliziert wenn sie in nem andern Game waren.
An den Taschen ändern sie ja was, ich hoffe auch an der Kiste. Wir brauchten damals zwei Muliaccounts weil man viele Dinge für ander Chars aufgehoben hat ^^
Wäre also sehr froh wenn ich nur noch ein oder zwei Mulis dafür bräuchte^^


----------



## Grenzer (3. Juli 2008)

Ademadria schrieb:


> -Dia Worldevent (na wer weiss noch was ich meine)



ich - ich... naja, so halb zumindest...

hatte irgendwas mit "zerstörten" soj auf einem "server" zu tun. nachdem genügend geopfert wurden verwandelten sich in allen momentan offenen spielen alle bossgegner in nen diablo.

so was in der richtung halt, ist ja schon ein paar jahre/spiele her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (3. Juli 2008)

ein Währungssystem, das ein wenig mehr bietet wäre auch nich schlecht


----------



## Manahir (3. Juli 2008)

Ademadria schrieb:


> -Mehr inzen
> -keine instanzierte welt






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das muss ich nicht verstehen, oder?

Ich wünsche mir für DIII:

- verlernbare Talente
- viele Dungeons
- die selbe Langzeitmotivation wie aus Teil 2
- eine große, offene Welt
- spannende Bossfights (nicht nur irgendwelche Hit&Run-Encounter)
- verschiedene Waffen- und Armorskins
- eine packende Story
- bugfreies Spielen
- actionreiche Kämpfe, die nicht nur aus stumpfen Klicken bestehen
- verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade

...und den Cowlevel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (3. Juli 2008)

Gulwar schrieb:


> *Dann waren da die Söldner. Keine Ahnung wie das in D3 ist, aber zumindest zeitweise hat man ja Begleitung, z.Bsp. Deckard Cain.*




Ich sehe da keinerlei Zusammenhang. Hast du dich da vertan? Der gilt nichtmal als Begleitung für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulwar (3. Juli 2008)

Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> Ich sehe da keinerlei Zusammenhang. Hast du dich da vertan? Der gilt nichtmal als Begleitung für mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Im Gameplay-Video kann man gut shene wie Deckard den armen Barbar verfolgt um ihn vollzulabern ^^
Kann sogar Feuerbälle oder sowas zaubern. Aber natürlich ist das net mit den Söldnern in D2 zu vergleichen.
Kann aber wie gesagt nur hoffen, das die KI der Söldner/zeitweiligen Begleiter besser wird
Und auch wenns gemein klingt: Ich will Cain TÖTEN können ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (3. Juli 2008)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Im Gameplay-Video kann man gut shene wie Deckard den armen Barbar verfolgt um ihn vollzulabern ^^
> Kann sogar Feuerbälle oder sowas zaubern. Aber natürlich ist das net mit den Söldnern in D2 zu vergleichen.
> Kann aber wie gesagt nur hoffen, das die KI der Söldner/zeitweiligen Begleiter besser wird
> Und auch wenns gemein klingt: Ich will Cain TÖTEN können ^^
> ...




Ich will deine Tötlust ein wenig steigern: "Hello my friend. Stay a while and listen." *arrr* *g* Ich kann dich verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber erst für mich weiterhin und noch immer der Ingame-Opa Nr. 1!


----------



## MadRedCap (3. Juli 2008)

Worauf ich am meisten hoffe, ist ein stark überarbeitetes Runen-Wort-System. 
Das man nicht mehr bis 'Hölle' alles durchmachen musste, sondern sich mit dem Zusammensetzten von Runenwörtern (die dann auch in Rezepten findbar sein sollten) gleich zu Beginn des Spieles die Ausrüstung zusammenbasteln kann. Allerdings auch angepasst an das Balancing, nicht das dann gleich ein 12er Level mit Enigma rumrennt.

Aber irgendwo meinte ich gelesen zu haben, dass es keine Runenwörter mehr geben soll. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege. Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt.


so far..


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (3. Juli 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Aber irgendwo meinte ich gelesen zu haben, dass es keine Runenwörter mehr geben soll. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege. Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt.



Ich bin der Meinung, dass das so die Feinheiten sind, die wir mit Release und danach erst kennenlernen werden, oder kurz davor. Und davon kann momentan meiner Ansicht nach keine Rede sein. Ist ungefähr genauso begründet wie die Leute, die damals aus sicheren Quellen wußten, dass D3 niemals kommen wird.

Abwarten und Tee/Bier/Kaffe/nichts trinken.

Und warum soll das Runensystem überarbeitet werden? Versteh' ich nicht ganz, da das neben dem stupiden Unique farmen eine größere Herausforderung darstellte, da Runen von MF ja nicht betroffen waren. Also ein Runenwort zu haben in einem hohen LVL bedeutete damals einfach: "Ich habe nicht einfach so 99 erreicht und lass den Charakter jetzt schlafen gehen" sondern es zeugte auch davon, dass man, zwar nicht unbedingt mit 99 oder 87 (auch egal jetzt) sich damit begnügt hat, einen highlvl Char zu haben, sondern eine Rune wie Zod, Ohm, Sur, Ber usw. usf. in einem RUNENWORT mit dem PASSENDEN Item zu haben gesammelt zu haben und WIRKLICH Zeit in seinen Charakter investiert hat. Und vor allem Geduld und "Liebe".


----------



## wellepat (3. Juli 2008)

Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> Ich will deine Tötlust ein wenig steigern: "Hello my friend. Stay a while and listen." *arrr* *g* Ich kann dich verstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh ja kenn ich gut seit D1 immer der selbe satz aber keiner will ihm zuhören...

ich hoffe nur das es wieder ne Ama gibt^^

Auf jedenfall muss ne größere Kiste her und eine bessere KI der Begleiter.


----------



## wellepat (3. Juli 2008)

bei mir hat mal ne zod rune mit lvl 50 gedroppt^^


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (3. Juli 2008)

wellepat schrieb:


> Oh ja kenn ich gut seit D1 immer der selbe satz aber keiner will ihm zuhören...
> 
> ich hoffe nur das es wieder ne Ama gibt^^
> 
> Auf jedenfall muss ne größere Kiste her und eine bessere KI der Begleiter.




Da stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Eienj größere Kiste gehört her. Auch wenns ein wenig übertrieben klingt, aber ich wäre auch für einen höheren, wenn nicht gar unbegrenzten Rahmen an Gold, den man in die Kiste lagern kann (sofern die Items, die bei jedem Run droppten, wieder einen Maximalpreis von 35K Gold erreichten). Also entweder die Items werden wertloser, oder sie bleiben so, aber dann bitte ne höhere Lagerfähigkeit vom Gold. Ich musste oft gamblen, weil ich das Gold nicht liegen lassen wollte. Und das kotzte mich rasch an.

Eine Ama ist Pflicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die muss es geben, oder irgendwas "Jäger-Ähnliches". Fernkampf mit leech war nie verkehrt und meiner Meinung nach die sicherste Klasse. Knockback, zurückrennen kombiniert mit psn dmg war schon was feines, und wenn man noch BotD hatte... ach... *schwelg*... 

Habe es aufgegriffen, dass angeblich das Inventar jetzt viel geräumiger werden soll. Irgendwas mit dass jedes Item nur noch EINEN Slot belegt. Na dann, bin schon gespannt dass ein Halsberge denselben Platz einnimmt wie eine Rune, Schriftrolle, Flasche, Hamsterfurz etc.. Aber befürworten würde ich dies, da auch das doch rasch gefüllte Inventar in D2 bissl nervt. Aber so ist es nun mal mit uns Nörglern und Bittstellern *g* Wir selbst kommen nicht drauf, aber wenn ein Besserungsvorschlag kommt, sagen wir, dass das Alte immer schon Mist war *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





wellepat schrieb:


> bei mir hat mal ne zod rune mit lvl 50 gedroppt^^



Ich bin mir sicher zu wissen, dass das eine LvL 65 Rune (und damit die höchste ist). Mit 50 die gedroppt zu sehen? Charsi ---> Backspace Dupe? *g*


----------



## wellepat (3. Juli 2008)

Mal sehen wie es wird ist ja bestimmt noch ne weile bis D3 raus kommt... Bis dahin hab ich dan ja erst mal das neue Wow Addon^^ (Wie wärs mal mit Diablo in Wow passt zwar überhaupt net aber lustig wärs)

bei D1 im Singelplayer modus konntest das ja alles auf den boden haun, da war bei mir der boden vergoldet^^ hehe und dazu haufen spellbooks^^


----------



## wellepat (4. Juli 2008)

Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher zu wissen, dass das eine LvL 65 Rune (und damit die höchste ist). Mit 50 die gedroppt zu sehen? Charsi ---> Backspace Dupe? *g*



so genau weiß ich das nicht mehr wusste bloß das ich die relativ zeitig hatte und ewig in meier Kiste rumlag... leider wurde sie nie benutzt weil ich dan nicht mehr gespielt habe... schade eigentlich.

Ja da fällt mir ein gaaaanz wichtig wäre noch eine möglichkeit die Skills neu zu verteilen, weil bei D2 einmal verskillt wars zu spät....


----------



## MadRedCap (4. Juli 2008)

Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> Und warum soll das Runensystem überarbeitet werden? Versteh' ich nicht ganz, da das neben dem stupiden Unique farmen eine größere Herausforderung darstellte, da Runen von MF ja nicht betroffen waren. Also ein Runenwort zu haben in einem hohen LVL bedeutete damals einfach: "Ich habe nicht einfach so 99 erreicht und lass den Charakter jetzt schlafen gehen" sondern es zeugte auch davon, dass man, zwar nicht unbedingt mit 99 oder 87 (auch egal jetzt) sich damit begnügt hat, einen highlvl Char zu haben, sondern eine Rune wie Zod, Ohm, Sur, Ber usw. usf. in einem RUNENWORT mit dem PASSENDEN Item zu haben gesammelt zu haben und WIRKLICH Zeit in seinen Charakter investiert hat. Und vor allem Geduld und "Liebe".



Vielleicht wäre das Wort 'Ausbauen' in diesem Zusammenhang besser verständlich gewesen. Aber ich kann mich auch noch gut an die Zeiten erinnern, wo ein Kumpel und ich unsere (nur offline gespielten) Chars mit genug Runen bis lvl 30 einfach kopiert haben, die ganzen Runen auf einen Char gegeben haben und so lange die Dinger im Horadrim-Würfel gemixt hatten, bis wir uns jedes Runenwort zusammenmixen konnten (Edelsteine waren natürlich ebenso vorhanden). Deswegen meine ich, sollte das Runensystem mit den Wörtern enorm vergrössert werden und die Runenwörter auch erst nach finden des entsprechendem Rezeptes gebildet werden können. 
Und bevor jetzt einer was sagt, ich habe D2 nur offline gespielt, konnte mich nie wirklich mit der Community anfreunden und mir sind die ganzen Ingame-Begriffe absolut unbekannt. Ich hab aus lauter Sammelwut und der Lust am Rollenspiel meinen Paladin bis 78 hochgezogen. Also korrigiert mich, wenn ich hier im Zusammenhang Schwachsinn geredet habe.


so far...


----------



## Sreal (4. Juli 2008)

ganz einfach!

-no cheats
-no hacks
-no dupes
-GM´s! welche auch zu erreichen sind!

Ansonsten leg ich mein vertrauen ganz in blizzards hände 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## garrycan (4. Juli 2008)

also wie das für mich aussieht is als ob ihr wow in diablo optik haben wollt
ihr seit zu wow verstrahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mehr inis?  ein währungssystem?? 
noch mehr schwachsinn is echt nich drin^^


ein paar sachen wären echt sinnvoll wie zB.
überarbeitete Kiste ( wo soll ich denn hin mit den ganezn Runen?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Mehr Sets ( Lvl 1 Magierin in Tal Rasha Kluft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Mehr Deckard Cain ( Er is nervig ! Er kann nichts besonderes ! Warum ihn dann abschaffen?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Und vor allem
 Mehr Bosse
   In diesem Sinne 
                   Und die Himmel werden Beben


----------



## MadRedCap (4. Juli 2008)

Sreal schrieb:


> ganz einfach!
> 
> -no cheats
> -no hacks
> ...



Na, hoffentlich wirds was...

so far...


----------



## Kujasann (4. Juli 2008)

ööhm was ich mir für d3 wünschen würde? was nicht schon genannt wurde?

HOUSING!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nein spass beisete 
ein geordnetes PvP wäre ganz nett ... iss nich zwingend weil ich das game eh nur aus PvE zwecken spiele aber wäre nen nettes feature
desweiteren wünsche ich mir das sich im prinzip NICHTS ändert es soll nur größer schöner und umfangreicher werden 
und ein paar kleinigkeiten die schon genannt wurden wie z.B. großeres invi, verlernbare skills (BITTE!) und mehr Bosse 

so long Kujasann


----------



## Cavador (4. Juli 2008)

Ich würde mir wünschen das man in der Lagerkiste einen Bereich hat, auf den man mit alles seinen chars zugreifen kann, weil das erleichtert das mulen im Singleplayer doch sehr. Meistens war es doch so das man mit Char A gespielt hat und Items für Char B gefunden hat. im singleplayer konnte man die Items nur verschrotten da man sie nicht zu seinem anderen Chars bekommen hat.

Desweiteren wünsch ich mir das man die Imunitäten die in LoD eingeführt wurden, in D3 wieder abgeschafft werden, weil dadurch wurde das spiel unspielbar wenn man mal solo unterwegs war oder SP gespielt hat.

Ich erinnere mich da an einen netten Satz aus dem Handbuch von D1 "Wenn alle Magie versagt, hilft nur noch ein scharfes Schwert in einer starken Hand".
Nur ist dieses scharfe Schwert bei einem physisch imunen Gegner recht nutzlos. Und ich hatte in D2 schon viele Gegner die 2 magische Imunitäten sowie physisch imun waren.


----------



## Gulwar (4. Juli 2008)

garrycan schrieb:


> Mehr Deckard Cain ( Er is nervig ! Er kann nichts besonderes ! Warum ihn dann abschaffen??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich will ihn nicht abschaffen, nur töten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder ihn den Göttern opfern.
Aber im Ernst,er ist ja wieder dabei und Blizz hat ja gesagt, das die Npcs mehr reden werden. Heißt wohl soviel wie: "Bleibt ein Weilchen und hört zu. Und probiert ein Stück von meinem Kuchen!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (4. Juli 2008)

Im Großen und Ganzen soll DIABLO bleiben wie es ist.
...allerdings sollte die Welt wesentlich größer und frei begehbar werden
...das Blut soll auch hier in Deutschland rot bleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...und ich will alles kaputt machen können. ja, ich will die gesamte Umgebung zur Not dem Erdboden gleichkloppen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SohnDesRaben (4. Juli 2008)

Mein Wunsch: Bloß kein WoW-Clon mit Hack'n'Slay-Gameplay....


----------



## Sascha_BO (4. Juli 2008)

> Mein Wunsch: Bloß kein WoW-Clon mit Hack'n'Slay-Gameplay....


Und die WoW-Kids sollen mal schön von hier fern halten, bei ihrem WoW bleiben und ihr WoW-Forum zuflamen.

Mit Patch 4.0 kommt sowiso irgendwann *"Rise of the Tubbies"* und vor der Küste von Kalimdor erhebt sich eine neue Insel, das *Tubby-Land* und die 4 großen Übel (_Tinky Winky, Dipsy, Laa Laa und Po_) stürzen die Welt ins Chaos.
In ihrer Verzweiflung wenden sich die Völker an die alten Götter aber irgendwas geht schief, sie erwischen die Pokémon-Frequenze und ziehen den 50m großen *Picachu* in ihre Welt. Ihre Hoffnung, eine Allianz mit ihm eingehen und ihn auf die Tubbies hetzten zu können geht in die Hose da dieses strunzdumme gelbe Kackvieh nichts weiter auf die Reihe kriegt als durch die Welt zu hüpfen und _"Picachuuuu"_ zu quieken. 
Folglich wird dieser von Allianz und Horde zum Abschuss freigegeben und zum neuen Raidboss erklärt was sich allerdings als schwierig erweist, da sein ewiges _"Picachuuuu"_ die Spieler der Reihe nach erst in den Wahnsinn treibt und später zum kollektiven Massensuizid führt.

In der Zwischenzeit wird George DoubleBush DoubleJunior Präsi vom Ami-Land und wirft Blizz vor, mit WOW eine *Massenvernichtungswaffe* zu besitzen. Empört über Blizzards kurze aber deutliche Antwort: _"mimimimiiii"_ zieht Onkel George seine Armee vor den Toren Blizzards in Kalifornien zusammen und startet nach 3 Wochen Belagerung ohne Einverständnis der UN die Invasion.

In ihrem Realitätsverlust versuchen die GMs Armeen von Leerwandlern, Wichteln und Sukkumiezen zu beschwören, aber irgendwie schaffen sie es nicht, diese aus dem Spiel zu teleportieren und sie werden von den Soldaten niedergemetzelt. George der Große übergibt die Leitung von WoW an´s Pentagon damit sie den Karren aus´m Dreck ziehen und dem Massensuizid mit immer neuen Patchen ein Ende bereiten können...

Die WoW wird aber endgültig geschlossen nachdem die US-Regierung mit Patch 5.0 versucht, durch *"Attack of the Power Rangers"* wieder ein paar Helden ins Spiel zu implementieren aber erkennen muß, das die Tele-Tubbies mit Kermit dem Frosch aus Patch 4.3 (*"Blub for the Frog-King"*) eine Allianz geschlossen haben und seitdem unbesiegbar sind.

...und was das Ganze jetzt mit Diablo 3 zu tun hat...

Blizz legt die Server auf Drängen der UN endgültig still und hat nun endlich genug Zeit 
sich, *um DIABLO 4 zu kümmern.*  *träum*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wellepat (4. Juli 2008)

loooooool......XDDDDD

Okay hab noch ein wunsch für D3: FSK 18 oder mindestens 16

Freu mich schon auf das spielen ohne Wow kiddies^^

Jedenfalls hab ich mir gestern mal wieder D2 istalliert und gleich mal wieder bisschen gezockt^^


----------



## Nelia (4. Juli 2008)

Ich wünsche das es im Diablo 3 Bereich nicht so wie in den anderen Foren wird. Ich will weder Kiddi, Fanboy noch Geflame oder sonst irgendwas  hören. Wir Diablo Fans sind doch alle erwachsen x). Habt einfach Spaß ^^.


----------



## Rigi (4. Juli 2008)

ich wünsche mir Black Jack und Nutten^^

BBT: Am meisten wünsch ich mir Talent verlernen und das man nicht so unglaublich schnell 99 wird.


----------



## RavenMadow (4. Juli 2008)

also ne fsk 16 wird nich reichen denke ich da sonnst wieder die eltern auf die idee kommen könnten "ach wird nich so schlimm sein das darf der "kleine" schon haben"

ne fsk 18 is da schon sicherer denke ich aber besser wäre es war scheinlich dafür zu sorgen das man D3 nur importieren kann das sollte die meisten leute die so wie so keinen plan haben davon abhalten es zu holen das würde zwar das spiel warscheinlich deutlich verteuern aber damit ich nich von irgend welchen kiddys generft werde und mal ne anständige blut lache zurückbleibt wäre es mir das aufjeden fall wert!!!


----------



## K1R8Y (4. Juli 2008)

Was ich mir noch wünschen würde, dass das leveln in d3 anders geregelt wird als in 2.
Ich erinner mich noch gut das man es mit hilfe von andern an einem tag auf Level 70 oder höher schaffen konnte... und dann nur noch ständig die Ballruns immer und immer wieder und mit einmal verrecken wa stunde lange arbeit wieder kaputt^^
Wie da mit den random drops gehandelt wurde fand ich super, sollten se auf jeden fall so lassen.
Einziger Kritikpunkt dabei, dass wenn man sich ab dem hölle modus mal die server ansieht sich wie an der börse oder bei e-bay fühlt^^   N * O *   wer sich erinnert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephelian (4. Juli 2008)

RavenMadow schrieb:


> also ne fsk 16 wird nich reichen denke ich da sonnst wieder die eltern auf die idee kommen könnten "ach wird nich so schlimm sein das darf der "kleine" schon haben"
> 
> ne fsk 18 is da schon sicherer denke ich aber besser wäre es war scheinlich dafür zu sorgen das man D3 nur importieren kann das sollte die meisten leute die so wie so keinen plan haben davon abhalten es zu holen das würde zwar das spiel warscheinlich deutlich verteuern aber damit ich nich von irgend welchen kiddys generft werde und mal ne anständige blut lache zurückbleibt wäre es mir das aufjeden fall wert!!!



Bin auch keine 18 und werd es mir auf jeden Fall holen. Ne fsk nützt da auch nix. Die Leute die Spiele aus dem Genre zocken und von Diablo begeistert sind werden sich das Game auf jeden Fall bekommen, wenn sie wollen!

Naja, meine Wünsche:
- sehr gutes Gameplay
- Viele Bosse
- dass es mich lange Zeit 'fesseln' kann

ansonsten fällt mir grad nix ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodar (4. Juli 2008)

@ravenmadow 
was nützt eine fsk 18?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
es gibt kiddys die ihren grossen bruder fragen oder manchmal sogar die eltern das spiel kaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## general_chang (4. Juli 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Und die WoW-Kids sollen mal schön von hier fern halten, bei ihrem WoW bleiben und ihr WoW-Forum zuflamen.
> 
> Mit Patch 4.0 kommt sowiso irgendwann *"Rise of the Tubbies"* und vor der Küste von Kalimdor erhebt sich eine neue Insel, das *Tubby-Land* und die 4 großen Übel (_Tinky Winky, Dipsy, Laa Laa und Po_) stürzen die Welt ins Chaos.
> In ihrer Verzweiflung wenden sich die Völker an die alten Götter aber irgendwas geht schief, sie erwischen die Pokémon-Frequenze und ziehen den 50m großen *Picachu* in ihre Welt. Ihre Hoffnung, eine Allianz mit ihm eingehen und ihn auf die Tubbies hetzten zu können geht in die Hose da dieses strunzdumme gelbe Kackvieh nichts weiter auf die Reihe kriegt als durch die Welt zu hüpfen und _"Picachuuuu"_ zu quieken.
> ...




Irgendwie leicht das Thema verfehlt oder was. Die anti WOW Kiddies sollen auch weg bleiben.

Zum Thema:

Ich möchte mehr Platz im Inventar
Nicht nur in die Hölle. Ich möchte auch den Himmel sehen
Mehr Quests - aber abwechslungsreiche - also nicht so 200 like Töte 15 Ghuls

Alnsonsten gar nicht soviel neues sondern mehr altes. Immerhin soll es Diablo sein. Verstehe immer die Leute nicht die sich soviel neues wollen. Es ist nun mal Diablo. Da weiß man was man hat und will. Und nicht irgendwelche neuen Schitt. Dann können sie auch nen neues Spiel machen, aber wies Aussiewht bleibt Blizzard ja seiner Linie treu!!


----------



## Abychef (4. Juli 2008)

ganz wichtig : Fähigkeiten verlernen können !
Das hat schon immer angekotzt wenn man auf level xx dann merkte dass man so keinen schaden macht ....


----------



## wellepat (4. Juli 2008)

Tehodar schrieb:


> @ravenmadow
> was nützt eine fsk 18??
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist schon war aber nicht jeder hat ein großen bruder oder Eltern den das egal ist, aber die engültige entscheidung liegt ja wohl bei Blizz und die wird wohl auch stark von denen ihren Umsatzvorstellungen abhängig sein.

Aber ich denke der meiste teil der Diablo Zocker hat sowieso ein höheres Alter....


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

so hier mein ketchup dazu

- größeres inventar und bank
- skillneuverteilen
- eine schnittstelle mit der man seinen WoW char ins spiel kopieren kann muhahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- mehr Quests
- größere lvls
- tiefere dungeons (nicht wieder bloß 3 bis 4 geschosse und dann schluss das war scheiße)
- mehr bosse auch gerne nur zwischenbosse aber anspruchsvolle dafür
- neue Runen + runenwörter
- größeres TP und Ident Book
- neue skills
- Postsystem


----------



## wellepat (4. Juli 2008)

dein wow char würde gnadenlos untergehen.... XDDD


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

general_chang schrieb:


> Mehr Quests - aber abwechslungsreiche - also nicht so 200 like Töte 15 Ghuls


lass doch die Qs drin wir töten sowieso 4000000000000000000 Ghuls da kann dann wenigstens noch n wenig Gold oder was auch immer dabei rausspringen


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Abychef schrieb:


> ganz wichtig : Fähigkeiten verlernen können !
> Das hat schon immer angekotzt wenn man auf level xx dann merkte dass man so keinen schaden macht ....


deshalb lese ich immer vooorher die Guides wie ich meine Skills verteile^^


----------



## vendar (4. Juli 2008)

Ich wär schwer dafür jegliches PVP aus dem Spiel zu verbannen, bevor dann irgendwann sich die updates nur noch um die balance zwischen den Klassen drehen ...

Blizz Mage wär nice :] 

wieder einen druiden (oder stattdessen einen schamanen) spätestens beim ersten (??) addon 

eine bogenschützenklasse die mal nichts mit amazonen oder so zu tun hat, vielleicht eher an dem wow hunter oder an RP Waldläufern orientiert 

so zwischen 2-15 addons wären super ^^  (ok 2-3!!!)


----------



## Gulwar (4. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> deshalb lese ich immer vooorher die Guides wie ich meine Skills verteile^^



Dürfte schwer sein, am gleichen Tag, an dem das Spiel heraus kommt, schon Guides zu finden
Aber ich denke nicht, das man sich in D3 noch groß verskillen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Abgesehen davon bin ich eher dafür, das es weniger Gold im Spiel gibt oder man auch endlich etwas vernünftiges damit anstellen kann.

Und ich hoffe das es eines nicht geben wird: PUPPEN. Ich hasse diese kleinen, miesen Meister des schnellen Todes und außerdem bin ich schon ewig lange aus dem Alter heraus, in dem man noch mit Puppen spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olfmo (4. Juli 2008)

Ich kann mich hier vielen Dingen anschließen:

- verbessertes PvP-System, evtl. in nem geschlossenen Gebiet (ich selber mag PvP absolut nicht und mir ging das immer gehörig auf den Keks in der "normalen" Welt)
- eine Möglichkeit, umzuskillen, evtl auch nur einmalig, aber auch das war sehr ärgerlich wenn man nen Fehler gemacht hatte und wie ich Perfektionist ist in Bezug auf die Charakteroptimierung
- mehr Sets (sind immer toll^^), genau so wie mehr Platz
- verbessertes Kommunikationssystem
- überarbeitetes Runenwort-System, was weniger zum dupen anregt
- allgemein Verhinderung von dupen und botusing


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Verskillen gehört zum Diablo wie Diablo selbst. Das macht es doch aus zu Beginn des Spiels :> Probieren unsowas

Mehr Platz ist ja schon durchgeführt indem jedes Teil nur noch 1 Platz belegt und nicht wie der Hydrabogen 8 Plätze Oo - ansonsten stimme ich den anderen zu was die Runenwörter betrifft und das Vorgehen gegen Cheater.


----------



## SohnDesRaben (4. Juli 2008)

Falls Herr Sascha_BO mich mit seinem WoW-Geflame meint, kann ich nur sagen:

Wenn ich hier schon lese "ich hätte gern eine gilde, wie in wow", "ich will blabla aus wow"... da schnürrt sich mir die Kehle zusammen!
D3 ist nicht WoW, also sollte man die "Features" auch dort lassen.

Ich hoffe nicht das D3 zu einem WoW verkommt, wo man dann doch noch bei Dörfern Ruf farmen muss und sich die PvP-Ausrüstung dort holt.
Wäre voll daneben sowas.
D2 ist sehr genial im Gameplay und macht auch mit nicht all zu prahlender Grafik ein riesen Flair!

@FSK18
Wenn dann meint ihr USK18, aber was solls bringen? Schaut euch bitte AoC an, ist USK18 und dennoch schwirren dort gefühlt mehr Kiddies rum wie beim Marktführer.

Für mich muss sich nicht viel ändern an D3. Eine neue fesselnde Story und das gewissen Diablo-Feeling ist mir viel wichtiger als irgendwelcher Schnickschnack wie Postsystem oder Auktionshäuser, wie sie die Leute wollen.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (4. Juli 2008)

general_chang schrieb:


> Mehr Quests - aber abwechslungsreiche - also nicht so 200 like Töte 15 Ghuls



*hust* WoW *hust*, da hast es ja anscheinend auch durchgezogen, diese sich ewig wiederholenden Aufgaben zu machen. Und um zusätzlich ganz, ganz ehrlich zu sein: Die quests in D2 waren nicht zum Lvln allein geeignet, denn die meiste EP bekam man durchs Rushen etc. Mehr Abwechslung in den Quests? Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Story es einfach nicht so leicht zulässt, dass die Quests dauernd variieren. Schließlich sind wir nicht in WoW, wo es Milliarden Quests gibt. Also bist du meiner Meinung nach im falschen Bereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "also nicht so 200 like Töte 15 Ghuls", wenn man "Ghuls" mit "Murlocs" oder was auch immer ersätze, dann würd ich ja beinhart sagen, das WÄRE WoW. Aber das war nicht so und wird auch nicht so sein, weil Diablo es nicht nötig hat, das LvLn questabhängig zu machen.


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

> Wenn ich hier schon lese "ich hätte gern eine gilde, wie in wow", "ich will blabla aus wow"... da schnürrt sich mir die Kehle zusammen!
> D3 ist nicht WoW, also sollte man die "Features" auch dort lassen.



/signed - WoW Kiddis bleibt bitte bei WoW, damit wir ein vernünftiges Diablo3 haben.. habe das Gefühl, dass der Großteil nie von Beginn an D2 gespielt hat.. und jetzt hier auf dicke Hose machen..


----------



## Sascha_BO (4. Juli 2008)

SohnDesRaben schrieb:


> Falls Herr Sascha_BO mich mit seinem WoW-Geflame meint, kann ich nur sagen:
> 
> Wenn ich hier schon lese "ich hätte gern eine gilde, wie in wow", "ich will blabla aus wow"... da schnürrt sich mir die Kehle zusammen! D3 ist nicht WoW, also sollte man die "Features" auch dort lassen.


Nein, ich bin ja völlig Deiner Meinung. WoW soll ruhig bleiben wie es ist, dann haben die Kids wenigstens eine Beschäftigung und haben mit dem Diablo-Forum nix zu tun.
Blizz soll so wenig wie möglich (Un-)nützes aus WoW bei D3 verwenden... Gilden und sonst irgendwelchen quatsch der ein Spiel nur aufbläst brauch ich bei DIABLO nicht. Diablo soll bleiben wie es ist, nur ein bißchen größer, länger, schöner und moderner.


----------



## Ephelian (4. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> /signed - WoW Kiddis bleibt bitte bei WoW, damit wir ein vernünftiges Diablo3 haben.. habe das Gefühl, dass der Großteil nie von Beginn an D2 gespielt hat.. und jetzt hier auf dicke Hose machen..



Zum WoW Kiddie geheule sag ich am besten gar nix. Mal abgesehen davon ist es doch völlig irrellevant ob man Diablo, Diablo 2(LoD) gespielt hat oder nicht. Man sich auch ohne das man die Vorgänger gespielt hat auf Diablo III freuen und es sich holen, bzw. hier Wünsche äußern.


----------



## Xell9 (4. Juli 2008)

Das wichtigste in diablo3 was ich mir wünsche ist die item vielzahl. es soll einfach viele items zu allem klassen geben. die Itemvielfalt, fande ich ich dablo 2 für damalige ansprüche enorm gut.


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Aber nicht wenn es Wünsche sind, die in Richtung WoW gehen. WoW ist ja schon sowas wie eine Religion für manche -.-
Und das nervt wahrscheinlich nicht nur mich als Diablo-Fan


----------



## Decker (5. Juli 2008)

Naja nicht alles an WoW ist schlecht. Eine Gilde wäre zum Beispiel übertrieben, aber eine ordentliche Freundesliste und die Möglichkeit Leute in Spiele einzuladen, Chatkanäle, über die man auch ingame mit mehreren Leuten, die nicht im gleichen Spiel sind, kommunizieren kann, wären gut. Außerdem die Bosskämpfe etwas interessanter zu machen wäre schön, man soll keine schwierige Taktik benötigen, aber vielleicht etwas mehr Einfallsreichtum und Abwechslung. Das sind so Dinge wo man durchaus etwas von WoW kopieren kann.

Ansonsten möchte ich:

-mehr Inventarplatz
-einfaches mulen (auch im SP)
-mehr Sets, vor allem elite und exceptional
-im Endgame ein klein wenig mehr Abwechslung als nur Baalruns, aber das gabs ja auch in D2, ein winziges bisschen kann man es noch ausbauen

ein besseres PvP System wäre nice2have, aber für mich ist Diablo ein Coopgame, also nicht so wichtig


----------



## Gulwar (5. Juli 2008)

Hmm da wäre noch ein Wunsch: Die Anrwort auf die Frage aller Fragen in D2 und jetzt auch auf der D Page:
Was hat es mit dem Juwel auf sich? 
Aber irgendwie ist es auch völlig egal ob wir die Antwort kennen oder nicht, es ist einfach zum Klicken da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Hmm da wäre noch ein Wunsch: Die Anrwort auf die Frage aller Fragen in D2 und jetzt auch auf der D Page:
> Was hat es mit dem Juwel auf sich?
> Aber irgendwie ist es auch völlig egal ob wir die Antwort kennen oder nicht, es ist einfach zum Klicken da
> 
> ...


was zum teufel meinst du ich komm nich mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulwar (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> was zum teufel meinst du ich komm nich mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du dich in D2 ins B-Net einloggst und dann in die Chatkanäle gehst, siehst du in der Mitte ein violettes Juwel. Wenn du es anklickst leuchtet es und es erscheint: Juwel aktiviert. Wenn du sehr oft klickst kannst du Glück haben und es steht da: Perfektes Juwel aktiviert.
Es gibt viele Vermutungen was es damit auf sich hat, aber keiner außer Blizz weiß was genaues.
Probiers mal aus ^^
Siehst du auch schon in der Mitte der englischen HP von D3, da gibts halt keinen Text


----------



## Cavador (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> deshalb lese ich immer vooorher die Guides wie ich meine Skills verteile^^



Nur das Du die Skills verteilen tust BEVOR blizzard die aktuellen Skillungen per Patch unbrauchbar macht, deshalb musste man ja nach fast jedem Patch einen neuen char anfangen weil die alten unbrauchbar geworden sind wegen der fehlenden skill neu Verteilung.


----------



## attake (6. Juli 2008)

also ich binn GEGEN eine möglichkeit bei der man punkte neu vergeben kann oder neu skillen kann .....

ich hatte genau aus dem grund mehrere chars einer klasse und es war gut so 
wenn man umskillen umverteilen könnte würde warscheinlich jeder nurnoch einen einer klasse haben und jeder die fast gleiche skillung haben ..... ne find ich nicht gut 

man muss bedenken dass man einen char ausziehen kann und die supergeilen items die man sauer zusammengetragen hat auf den neu angefangenen char mulen kann ^^
daher hat man immer nen lvl spass und kann verschiedene skillungen testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab mehr als einmal nen ~lvl 60char gelöscht weil er verskillt war ^^

und auch wenn man ne super standgenwaffe gefunden hat  aber der barb den man hatte n hammerbarb war hat man hald nen stangenwafenbarb hochgespielt ;D

die möglichkeit umszuskillen kann ich einfach nicht gut heißen und is ja nur ne unterstützung für die lvlfaulen extremspieler die jeden punkt perfeckt vergeben müssen ^^
und genau die haben genugh zeit hald neu anzufangen ;D

das endcontent in D2 war ja NIE bei maximalem lvl ^^    der weg war das ziehl !!!!!!


----------

